# Trekking ponies



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*Pony Trekking*

I live in the U.S. and for two years I helped out with trail rides for the tourists. We have some great scenery up here, and the people that we served really seemed to enjoy it. I have never ridden on trail horses that are used for the tourists as a tourist, but I have led out the trail rides on my horses as head trail guide. Most of our horses were not the typical trail horses that follow nose to tail. They actually made the people work sometimes and actually gave them a taste of what it was like to really "work" lol. Nothing major, but just like trying to walk towards the barn again, drifting around, trotting forward, not going fast enough, ect. And they seemed to enjoy it! (the people lol) Plus, we would show our trail horses regularly so they werent just sour trail horses that are too burned out because they were used too much on the trails. That is just my intake on it from my experiences.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I hate it.  Its boring. For me, horse back riding has to be challenging, and a little scary, before its fun. I'm a thrill seeker though... roller coasters can't get crazy enough for my type.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah - that's the problem I had. I'm not a thrillseeker by any means - I hate rollercoasters and always use a reefed sail even in our tiny little sailing dinghy - but I feel much braver on horseback than I do in most things. It's really odd: the sort of risks that would normally have me backing out (taking both hands off the saddle in canter! woaahhh!) didn't seem scary ...

But I was stuck between the people who can canter up hills and across beaches and whatnot, and the people who had never been on a horse before. So I wasn't getting the fun challenge I get in my lessons. The thing is, with a horse that had actually listened to me, rather than a trekker, I think I could have got a LOT more out of the experience. I know it's churlish to just blame the horse, but I do think I could have been better-matched!


----------

